# Strange: Has anyone else noticed this?



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

im not sure if this is coincidence or not... My boyfriends just had his hernia fixed so obvviously there is a sex ban. this is the strange part since my boyfriends and me decided on going steady and having sex my IBS D calmed down a fair bit (20times a day to around 4-6, dpeending on my diet too hee we all have the days when milkshajkes are a great idea and then spend the next 5hours runnign to the loo every 5minutes)Anyway since this sex ban my IBS has gotten bad, alternating C and D and i have been careful with my diet... spent all this morning on the toilet when my boyfriend said: "no sex and you're bad, of course i laughed but its one of those things thats been in my head alday. anyone else got any odd story? or is it just one big coincidence? lol


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

That actually doesn't sound too strange. I don't know, it's just my opinion, but if you are really serious with your boyfriend and feel comfortable with him, which you obviously do, then after having sex with him, you probably feel really calmed and relaxed, and since you can't have sex, you aren't getting that feeling anymore. I mean even if you still get that safe, comfortable feeling from your boyfriend, you aren't getting it in the same degree as you were before. So, I guess my point is it is possible that they could be linked.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

im not a stress induced IBSer lol good guess but mines all food or sometmies long distance travelling.... im just wondering if its exercise though. i mean i do exercise but obv more when sex is about... hmmm lol thanks for your reply


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Well sex does release serotonin in the brain and that chemical does have alot of positive health benefits on other parts of your body e.g. your heart etcI don't think its odd, I have M.E./CFS (Chronic Fatigue Sydrome) and get some terrible headaches and migraines. The only thing that seems to cure them for me is sex, my boyfriend laughs that I must be the only woman who can't use a headache as excuse for getting out of sex


----------

